# Article about Stay Vocal t-shirt company



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Norwell entrepreneur practices the environmentalism that he preaches - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger

From the article:

_"Alex Eaves’ Norwell basement is stocked with T-shirts, skateboards, shopping bags and stickers, all emblazoned with socially conscious messages and designs.

Eaves has collected the merchandise in the five years since he founded Stay Vocal, a clothing and skateboard company that encourages social and environmental responsibility.

But now it all must go.

Intent on staying true to the messages he prints on his products, Eaves is changing the way he does business. No more stickers that get thrown away, no more skateboards made from new materials and no more T-shirts that go out of style and get tossed in the trash.

Instead, he will focus on ReUse, a line of clothing and products made from entirely recycled material."_


Please save a copy of the article to your computer for further reference. Internet articles disappear after time, and I don't always keep copies, so don't bug me if you can't find it later..


----------



## bootlegger (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for bringing that article to my attention, it is exactly what I've been searching for. I've been looking hard for at least 5 months now. Perfect.

I'm putting 30 screens under the lights tonight... very stoked to bring out the second wave of design. I'm buried in clothes and ready to get these out in the front lines...

Awesome.


----------

